# Utilização da vogal "ɐ" (português brasileiro)



## L'affamato

Quais são as regras que determinam, no idioma brasileiro, quando se pronuncia la "a" como "ɐ"? A minha grammatica portuguêsa não cobre esta questão..! Por exemplo: la "a" na palavra "branco" deveria ter o som de "ɐ". Desculpe para o meu português, está ainda muito rudimentar. Obrigado!​


----------



## anaczz

Na palavra "branco", o "a" seguido de n (ou m) tem som de ã.
Se "ɐ" corresponde ao "a" átono europeu, arrisco-me a dizer que não usamos esse som. O "a" é aberto (a) ou nasalizado (ã)


----------



## Curupira

Anaczz, posso discordar? Não sou lingüista nem nada, só curioso, mas pelo que eu entendo dessas coisas de fonética existe sim um "a" átono no português do Brasil. Só não tenho certeza de que o som seja igual ao de Portugal. Veja, por exemplo, palavras como garota ou salada; ou palavra mesmo. 
   Se pronunciam:

Garota - / garotɐ / 
Salada - / saladɐ /  
Palavra - / palavrɐ /

   Nunca vi ninguém falando "GarotA" , "saladA", a não ser que essa pessoa seja um italiano que acabou de chegar no Brasil ou o palhaço Tiririca (que exageradamente fala: meni-NA, meni-NÔ).
A pergunta do L'affamato me fez perceber que o "ã" (a nasal) é mais próximo do "ɐ" do que do "a", pelo menos na minha fala. 
Porém, isso tudo acho (chuto) que vale de modo geral pro Brasil, com raras exceções (talvez em alguns lugares do sul).

   Agora, repondendo a pergunta do L'affamato, a regra me parece que é simplesmente: "as" tônicos = a; "as" átonos = ɐ. No caso da palavra branco, seria um "a" nasal = ã / ~ɐ (som parecido com "ɐ", por isso a dúvida). Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Para mim Ana está enganada. Essa vogal aparece sim no /a/ final átono e no /a/ nasal. Na palavra "branca", por exemplo, ela aparece duas vezes, sendo que na primeira acrescida de nasalidade. A pronúncia mencionada por Ana,"br[ã]nco", é algo que só consigo imaginar na fala de estrangeiros.


----------



## Nino83

Estou de acordu com Curupira e Ariel. 
As "a" átonas não são pronunciadas [a] (como em italiano) mas [ɐ], muito similar a "u" breve dos inglêses do sul-est, menos clara daquela italiana


----------



## anaczz

Ariel Knightly said:


> Para mim Ana está enganada. Essa vogal aparece sim no /a/ final átono e no /a/ nasal. Na palavra "branca", por exemplo, ela aparece duas vezes, sendo que na primeira acrescida de nasalidade. A pronúncia mencionada por Ana,"br[ã]nco", é algo que só consigo imaginar na fala de estrangeiros.



E como seria a notação para essa nasalização?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> E como seria a notação para essa nasalização?


fonêmica: /'brãka/
fonética: ['bɾɐ̃ŋkɐ]


----------



## diego-rj

Aproveitando que o tópico está falando de vogais átonas, vocês acham que temos dois 'u's? Um equivalente ao u normal e tônico e o outro equivalente a um u e o átono. Tenho certeza absoluta que não pronuncio o o e o u da palavra tudo da mesma forma: [´tudu]


----------



## mateus-BR

*L'affamato*,

Antes de n e m, a letra "A" e TODAS as outras vogais e, i, o, u sempre soam, nasais ã, em, in, õ, um.
Na variante brasileira da língua portugesa, as letras 'a' que não são nasais, soam quase sempre abertas. Mas, uma regra geral, as letras "A" da primeira sílaba sempre soam abertas, e as que fazem parte da sílaba tônica também. A vogal só tem o som de 'ɐ' quando precedem a sílaba tônica ou quando estão no final da palavra e a sílaba na qual ela se encontra não é tônica.
Exemplos: (a sílaba destacada em vermelho é tônica)
Letras = Le-trɐs
Mafalda = Má-fál-dɐ
Mariana = Má-ri-ã-nɐ
Brasileira = Brá-si-lei-rɐ
Sílaba = Sí-lɐ-bɐ

A pronúncia paulistana, por ter sofrido influência dos imigrantes italianos, pronunciam até as ɐ abertas.

Um forte abraço!


----------



## AlexSantos

diego-rj said:


> Aproveitando que o tópico está falando de vogais átonas, vocês acham que temos dois 'u's? Um equivalente ao u normal e tônico e o outro equivalente a um u e o átono. Tenho certeza absoluta que não pronuncio o o e o u da palavra tudo da mesma forma: [´tudu]



Sim, se não me engano a transcrição segundo o IPA seria algo como ['tu.dʊ] onde o /u/ seria uma vogal posterior fechada arredondada (o nosso "U" tônico) e o /ʊ/ uma vogal quase posterior quase fechada arredondada (o nosso "U" ou "O" átonos).


----------



## mexerica feliz

_para_: par[ɐ]  (em Minas par[ə], no Nordeste par[ä])
_grátis_: grát[ɪ]s (no Nordeste: grát_s).

ɪ,ʊ, ɐ não são fonemas em português brasileiro (aliás em muitos dialetos e idioletos do Norte e do Nordeste se usa só [i, u, a])
Em Portugal é diferente,  ɐ é um fonema sim:  *para *(com [ɐ]) preposição, *para *com ([a]) forma verbal.
_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

mateus-BR said:


> *L'affamato*,
> 
> Antes de n e m, a letra "A" e TODAS as outras vogais e, i, o, u sempre soam, nasais ã, em, in, õ, um.


Na verdade nem sempre se usam vogais nasais diante de _n_ e _m_.

ba*n*ana --> /ba'nãna/ --> [ba'nɐ̃nɐ]


mateus-BR said:


> A vogal só tem o som de 'ɐ' quando precedem a sílaba tônica ...



As anteriores à sílaba tônica, não sendo nasais, geralmente são abertas.

abacaxi--> [abaka'ʃi]


mateus-BR said:


> A pronúncia paulistana, por ter sofrido influência dos imigrantes italianos, pronunciam até as ɐ abertas.


Não tenho certeza, mas a minha impressão é que os finais "átonos" costumam ter uma tonicidade secundária em alguns dialetos paulistanos, o que talvez explique a altura da vogal -- ou seja explicado por ela. É como se palavras como _time _e _cama _tivessem duas sílabas tônicas. Se você fechar os olhos, conseguirá visualizar o Supla pronunciando as seguintes palavras:

time --> [ˈtʃiˌmi] 
cama --> [ˈkɐˌma]

Além da tonicidade desses finais "átonos", outra característica interessante desses dialetos é o que parece ser uma ausência de nasalidade no /a/ tônico de _cama_.


----------



## anaczz

Eu digo bɐ̃nɐ̃na (ou ɐ, no final;não consigo distinguir)


----------



## Alandria

> Banana --> /ba'nãna/ --> [ba'nɐ̃nɐ]



É assim que eu falo, existem ALGUMAS POUQUÍSSIMAS pessoas no Sul e Sudeste que nasalizam o primeiro a, porém isso é mais associado ao NORDESTE!
Gente, a qualidade dessas vogais nasais varia muito no Brasil. Aqui no ES quase NENHUMA vogal que seja átona antes de N e M é nasalizada, pra vocês terem uma ideia, falamos [va'nesa].

Os paulistanos e sulistas não nasalizam vogais. O que eles fazem é apoiar a consoante nasal velar pra "simular" uma suposta nasalização. Por isso estranhamos na forma como pronunciam o ditongo nasal "ão", quase como uma espécie de "aung". Por isso, muitos deles soam ESTRANGEIROS ao pronunciarem certas palavras. 

Vamos, paulistanos e sulistas, sem nasalização e com R ALVEOLAR TRILL MESMO, digam hortelã:

[orte'lɐ]

Tapem os narizes e suas vozes não mudarão.
A minha mudaria completamente na última sílaba: [ohte'lɐ̃]


----------



## diego-rj

Alandria said:


> Gente, a qualidade dessas vogais nasais varia muito no Brasil. Aqui no ES quase NENHUMA vogal que seja átona antes de N e M é nasalizada, pra vocês terem uma ideia, falamos [va'nesa].


Acho que nomes são um caso à parte. No Rio também se pronuncia _Vanessa _como [va'nesɐ], mas se pronuncia _Daniel_ como [dɐ̃ni'ɛw], e não [dani'ɛw] como seria de se esperar.


----------



## mateus-BR

Alandria said:


> É assim que eu falo, existem ALGUMAS POUQUÍSSIMAS pessoas no Sul e Sudeste que nasalizam o primeiro a, porém isso é mais associado ao NORDESTE!
> Gente, a qualidade dessas vogais nasais varia muito no Brasil. Aqui no ES quase NENHUMA vogal que seja átona antes de N e M é nasalizada, pra vocês terem uma ideia, falamos [va'nesa].
> 
> Os paulistanos e sulistas não nasalizam vogais. O que eles fazem é apoiar a consoante nasal velar pra "simular" uma suposta nasalização. Por isso estranhamos na forma como pronunciam o ditongo nasal "ão", quase como uma espécie de "aung". Por isso, muitos deles soam ESTRANGEIROS ao pronunciarem certas palavras.
> 
> Vamos, paulistanos e sulistas, sem nasalização e com R ALVEOLAR TRILL MESMO, digam hortelã:
> 
> [orte'lɐ]
> 
> Tapem os narizes e suas vozes não mudarão.
> A minha mudaria completamente na última sílaba: [ohte'lɐ̃]



É verdade Alandria,

Muitas pessoas da região sul, da grande Sampa e do sul paulista pronunciam as letras 'ã' nasais como os americanos pronunciam a letra 'u' em 'duck'. Para mim, em particular, não soa bem. Às vezes dá a impressão de que estão com coriza.


----------



## Hagafiero

> uma regra geral, as letras "A" da primeira sílaba sempre soam abertas, e as que fazem parte da sílaba tônica também. A vogal só tem o som de 'ɐ' quando precedem a sílaba tônica ou quando estão no final da palavra e a sílaba na qual ela se encontra não é tônica.



Na minha fala a vogal A é aberta quando é tônica ou vem imediatamente antes da tônica, e é fechada na maior parte dos outros casos. 
Brasileira = Brɐ-si-lei-rɐ
Brasil = Brá-sil
Brasília - Brá-sí-liɐ


----------



## mexerica feliz

Segundo Thaïs Cristófaro Silva ( em seu livro ''Fonética e fonologia do português brasileiro''), a pronúncia usual em Belo Horizonte é: brasileir[ə], e Brasíli[ə  ]  (isto é, com [ə ] e não com [ɐ]).


----------



## AlexSantos

mexerica feliz said:


> Segundo Thaïs Cristófaro Silva ( em seu livro ''Fonética e fonologia do português brasileiro''), a pronúncia usual em Belo Horizonte é: brasileir[ə], e Brasíli[ə  ]  (isto é, com [ə ] e não com [ɐ]).



Se não me engano, nesse mesmo livro ela também fala da existência dos fonemas ɪ, ʊ, ɐ no Português brasileiro. Por que você mencionou na sua postagem anterior que eles não existem na variante brasileira? Fiquei meio perplexo com isso...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

AlexSantos said:


> Se não me engano, nesse mesmo livro ela também fala da existência dos fonemas ɪ, ʊ, ɐ no Português brasileiro. Por que você mencionou na sua postagem anterior que eles não existem na variante brasileira? Fiquei meio perplexo com isso...


Existem como alofones, e não como fonemas independentes. Fone e fonema são coisas diferentes.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Como Ariel Knightly falou...
ɪ, ʊ, ɐ não são fonemas (/ɪ, ʊ, ɐ/) , são alofones ([ɪ, ʊ, ɐ]).
Muita gente no Nordeste pronuncia _júri/jure_ com /i/ _, Lia, Maria com /a/ [a] (mas esse a é central __/a/ [ä], e não anterior como em francês (de Paris) ou em umas variantes de espanhol:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vowel#Articulation).

/ / transcrição fonológica 
[ ] transcrição fonética
_


----------



## Ariel Knightly

As pessoas têm um pouco de dificuldade com os conceitos de som, fone, fonema e arquifonema. São níveis de abstração diferentes.


----------



## Alandria

mexerica feliz said:


> Como Ariel Knightly falou...
> ɪ, ʊ, ɐ não são fonemas (/ɪ, ʊ, ɐ/) , são alofones ([ɪ, ʊ, ɐ]).
> Muita gente no Nordeste pronuncia _júri/jure_ com /i/ _, Lia, Maria com /a/ [a] (mas esse a é central __/a/ [ä], e não anterior como em francês (de Paris) ou em umas variantes de espanhol:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vowel#Articulation).
> 
> / / transcrição fonológica
> [ ] transcrição fonética
> _


_

Essa gente do Nordeste, se concentrando mais nos estados de RN, PB, PE, AL, SE e BA.
MA, PI, CE usam [ɪ], [ʊ]. 
[a] é usado mais Em PE e BA.

Não sei como alguém consegue visualizar qualquer diferença das variantes RN, PB, interior de PE*, AL e SE. É MUITO IGUAL._


----------



## AlexSantos

Entendi, obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. Eu realmente tenho dificuldade em distinguir tais conceitos.


----------



## Nino83

mexerica feliz said:


> Muita gente no Nordeste pronuncia _júri/jure_ com /i/ _, Lia, Maria com /a/ [a] (mas esse a é central __/a/ [ä], e não anterior como em francês (de Paris) ou em umas variantes de espanhol:
> _


_

Eis porque é mais fácil por mim compreender a falada de Djavan ou de Gilberto Gil que aquela, por exemplo, de Maria Gadú, quando eles cantarem. 

E como é pronunciada a /a/ no sul?_


----------



## Nino83

Gostaria saber uma coisa. 
Wikipedia diz que: 

_De forma geral, os brasileiros pronunciam as vogais de forma mais aberta que os portugueses, mesmo quando estão as reduzindo.17  Nas sílabas seguintes à tônica, o PB geralmente pronuncia o O como ,  o A como [ɐ] e o E como . Alguns dialetos do PB seguem esse padrão  também nas vogais anteriores à sílaba tônica. 

Hagafiero disse que em MG se reduzem as vogais quando não virem imediatamente antes da tônica. 

Quais são os outros dialetos nos quais se reduzem as vogais anteriores à silaba tônica? 

Uma segunda pregunta.  

Eu li que a vogal /ɐ/ em Rio é dialetalmente semi-fechada e corrispondente a /ɘ/. 
Assim o português brasileiro tem tres allofones (/ɐ/, /ə/ in MG e /ɘ/ in RJ)?_


----------



## mexerica feliz

As vogais tônicas, também, têm muitos alofones:

no Rio pode se ouvir:_  vida/amigo _com [ɪ], _aí_ com [e]  (em vez de _)
no interior de S. Paulo: Saracura, loucura com [ ʊ]  (em vez de )
na Bahia: olhe só (com [ɔ̝  ] / o̞ ] (levantamento) (em vez de [ɔ])
no Rio: é! (com [æ  ] (abaixamento) (em vez de [ɛ  ])_


----------



## jay jaw

mexerica feliz said:


> _para_: par[ɐ]  (em Minas par[ə], no Nordeste par[ä])
> _grátis_: grát[ɪ]s (no Nordeste: grát_s).
> 
> ɪ,ʊ, ɐ não são fonemas em português brasileiro (aliás em muitos dialetos e idioletos do Norte e do Nordeste se usa só [i, u, a])
> Em Portugal é diferente,  ɐ é um fonema sim:  *para *(com [ɐ]) preposição, *para *com ([a]) forma verbal._


posso discordar? os As átonos finais são sempre pronunciados _ɐ, nunca ä, muito menos no Nordeste onde existe uma tendência muito forte de redução vocalica, talvez no litoral da Bahia, Sergipe e Alagoas esse A possa se aproximar do Ä. Eu e todo mundo onde eu vivo por ex: pronunciamos ás palavras NARIZ e PALAVRAS como: Nɐríz e Pɐłävrəs. Obs: moro no EST/PE._


----------

